# Perches?



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Ive been looking at perches and I got myself all confused.
Whats the difference between: windowhood hen perches,box perches,windowhood cock boxes,etc.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Perches are resting places for the pigeons, they are commonly classified as box perches, T perches, V perches, etc. Box perches are in the shape of a box, not deep enough to prevent nesting. T perches are to simple planks attached at 90 degrees providing an extension for the pigeon to rest. A v-perch contains inclined sheet on both side of the resting blank to collect poop and prevent the pigeon and area under the perch being smeared with poops. There is another perch with a circular base for resting, intended for the pigeons with heavy foot feathers.

Somebody else might be able to give you clarity on widowhood hen and cock boxes.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I believe the cock boxes will also be the nest boxes so are larger. It gives them something to guard.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I got myself all confused mainly between perches and nestboxes I think.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

They do look very similar. The box perches are much shallower and smaller, usually under 12" square and 4"-6" deep. The nest boxes are minimum 24" wide and 12" deep with a lip of some kind to help keep wandering squeekers and eggs from rolling off.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> They do look very similar. The box perches are much shallower and smaller, usually under 12" square and 4"-6" deep. The nest boxes are minimum 24" wide and 12" deep with a lip of some kind to help keep wandering squeekers and eggs from rolling off.


 Thanks, that helps alot!


----------

